# Raymarine Dragonfly screen shots



## CrappyFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

These are of Conroe also. This is where I caught the Crappie and Hybrids.


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

nice shots!!!!!


----------



## CrappyFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

chucktx said:


> nice shots!!!!!


 Thanks....I've just had it out a few times. I'm more and more impressed with it the more I use it. This unit is truly a turn it on and start fishing. You don't have to do anything to it.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Good looking screen screen shots. 

How do those schools of crappie show up in SI?


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Makes me want to order one even more now.


----------



## AOK (Nov 29, 2012)

Awesome shots! Chirp makes a huge difference!


----------



## CrappyFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

silentkilla said:


> Good looking screen screen shots.
> 
> How do those schools of crappie show up in SI?


 I was so excited when I saw all those crappie didn't think about si. sorry.


----------



## CrappyFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

texasislandboy said:


> Makes me want to order one even more now.


Go for it It's a nice unit.


----------



## CrappyFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

fathernson said:


> Awesome shots! Chirp makes a huge difference!


Yes.....Big difference.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

CF do you record when you're out or do you just take screen shots when you see something?
I usually always record while I'm out & watch it when I'm at the house & then save waypoints/snapshots. I seem to get better shots then when I have time to make minor adjustments to clear the shot up.


----------



## CrappyFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

silentkilla said:


> CF do you record when you're out or do you just take screen shots when you see something?
> I usually always record while I'm out & watch it when I'm at the house & then save waypoints/snapshots. I seem to get better shots then when I have time to make minor adjustments to clear the shot up.


 No.....actually I just started messing with the two finders I have. Still trying to learn how to use them. I thought I would start with screen shots. Now you mention it I need to learn how to do that.

i


----------



## CrappyFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

*WOW, 2cool, thanks for being here.*

One of Raymarine Pro-Ambassadors saw my post on 2cool about my Raymarine Dragonfly screen shots and forwarded them to Raymarine. I received a very nice email from them saying they are sending me a sun screen and a carrying case for my unit.

WOW!, good things do happen.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

pretty awesome pics---and I think even I could use this---price isn't too stupid either which is surprising... the transducer looks large. Looks vulnerable to damage.

I knocked two off my pontoon in side hits on stumps---80 bucks apiece. That is my only concern altho I think I could mount the brass thru hull type xducer off my bracket and protect it more...will give it a thought. 

Keep sending pics--really cool.


----------



## CrappyFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

wwind3 said:


> pretty awesome pics---and I think even I could use this---price isn't too stupid either which is surprising... the transducer looks large. Looks vulnerable to damage.
> 
> I knocked two off my pontoon in side hits on stumps---80 bucks apiece. That is my only concern altho I think I could mount the brass thru hull type xducer off my bracket and protect it more...will give it a thought.
> 
> Keep sending pics--really cool.


 I have it loosely mounted on my trolling motor. If and when I hit something it will simply move out of the way. Then lift the trolling motor and reposition it.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

CrappyFisher said:


> I have it loosely mounted on my trolling motor. If and when I hit something it will simply move out of the way. Then lift the trolling motor and reposition it.


thought about that--but hate to give up the higher speeds if I'm looking for fish--scouting or looking for schools, etc....

Try to get some 190 roadbed pics, old bridge over the river, etc-bet those would be awesome.


----------



## CrappyFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

Here is some shots on Conroe of an old roadbed and bridge.

Screen shots Lake Conroe (







1 2 3)


----------

